
Surprise Scans Suggest Hackers Put IMSI-Catchers All Over Defcon - aburan28
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/surprise-scans-suggest-hackers-put-imsi-catchers-all-over-defcon
======
stevefeinstein
Is it possible some of them were legitimate portable towers the conference
contracted to have placed there by the carriers to handle the extra load?

